# Hello brethren!



## Aircraftmaniac (Jan 20, 2014)

I became an E.A on friday and belong to Wasatch lodge #1 in salt lake city utah. My name is Mike and am proud to finally call myself a mason. The history, the brotherhood, meeting and interacting with good men made masonry very attractive to me. I am excited to be apart of this forum and to talk to all of you!
Have a great day

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Brother JC (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 20, 2014)

Congrads and welcome 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 21, 2014)

Greetings and welcome from Idaho.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jan 26, 2014)

Welcome Brother Mike!


----------



## Aircraftmaniac (Jan 26, 2014)

Thank you all for your welcomes!

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## washingtonmason38 (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey brother...


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------

